# First tank build and beyond. (Pic Heavy)



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

What was suppose to be a filler in my room turned into an obsession. 

Unfortunately, some of these pics had to be taken with a cell phone. 


































































Added the night time effects of Pandora 


















After about a week of having the sickest night light ever, I couldn't resist the urge to upgrade.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Very creative, well done.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah thats nice looking but i dont think those plastic figures are healthy for the fish, im sure they are made in some crap hole country where they put lead in childrens toys.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

very neat!


you think the fish realize they're in James Cameron's world?  how did you pull off the Pandora plants effect, a black light?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats pretty neat!As far as the plastic,as long as its non toxic(which most nowadays are)its fine.I placed ceramic dragons and plastic toys in mine,lol.Now to hunt down a Lugia figurine.....

Anyhow,I cant wait to see how this keeps evolving.For some reason i think it needs very tiny jellyfishes.


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm glad you guys like it. I was concerned about the plastic figures at first, but most of the fish have been around them now for at least 6 months. I'm not too worried anymore.




automatic-hydromatic said:


> very neat!
> 
> 
> how did you pull off the Pandora plants effect, a black light?


Two black lights give it it's awesome glowing effect. The majority of the plants are glow in the dark anyways, so the black light really makes them pop. The other ones just happen to glow under the light. I bought dozens of plants and one out of every three or so was affected by the light. Those are the ones that made it into the tank.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey wait were are the marines who ruin the forest?


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

M1ster Stanl3y said:


> Hey wait were are the marines who ruin the forest?


*nerd alert* 

Marines didn't destroy the forrest. The "soldiers" were just really high tach security for RDA (the company mining unobtanium), the majority of which were at one time marines on Earth. 


I did a little work on my tank yesterday. Added a few taller plants in back to help hide the heater, and a smaller one in the front right corner that looks sick under black light. I added a black backdrop to tank to which seems to help make the colors pop way more at night. Pics 1 and 3 were the tank a week ago, 2 and 4 are the slight changes I made.


----------

